# Toronto area guide



## Yazmin90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi! I've taken a look through some posts but couldn't find anything recent on this topic (apologies if it is out there!)... I'm moving to Toronto in August and will be working in Mississauga - would really appreciate some guidance on the different areas in Toronto which are ideal for a young professional ideally close to bars, restaurants, shops etc.!

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That will depend on your budget, and what you want (detached 4 bedroom house, or bachelor or basement apartment, rent or buy).
What about your commute? As Toronto-Mississauga can be ok, but it can also be hell, depending on where you live and work, and what means of transportation you have.


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

EVHB has a great point. I have lived in many areas in Toronto. You have been vague about housing or apartment, renting VS owning. Commute VS busing or walking. Safer areas other than the higher crime areas. Google search the different sectors of Toronto and compare prices for what your looking for, school sizes, block sizes, population density, crime rates, congested traffic areas, parks and recreation and so on. I for one loved Scarborough but because that suited me , does not mean it may suit you and yours. Best hopes and wishes!


----------

